# Anyone making homemade sorghum syrup?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would be interested. Email or post here. Thank you.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.muddypondsorghum.com/
Go here. They have a good syrup.


----------

